# Cuisinart Ice Cream maker



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I just got it for Christmas/Birthday from my uncle/aunt...yes, I got it 4 months late!

My first attempt turned out awesome using a basic recipe.

1 cup whole milk
3/4 cup sugar
2 cups heavy cream
vanilla to taste

Whisk the whole milk with sugar till disolved or roughly 2mins. Stir in cream and vanilla. I added to this 2 shots esspreso and 2 shots of bailey's then let the machine do it's thing. I decided to stick with flavors I was comfortable with for my first attempt. I'm thinking of branching out a little during the summer with my new toy like maybe doing an Apple Martini sorbet or a Ginger and Lemon ice cream. Does anyone know of a good book or website that does some unusal flavors for ice creams? Or should I just stick with playing around with different flavors?


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

Here's one to try. (Ice cream & Sherbet)glaces et sorbets


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Olive Oil ice cream...ooooohhh I luv it! Thanks skilletlicker.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

There is a lot you can do with it. Checkout the manual its got some good recipes in it. I have one,have had it for about 7 years they are great machines...


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

I saved that link about a year ago, but haven't really gotten back to it. I usually stick to a custard based vanilla. The custard based recipes always have eggs or yolks. The confusing part to me was the "coat the spoon" business. I was going for a heavy winter coat, but I think they really mean a light spring jacket. Now I cook with a spoon in one hand, a thermometer in the other and pull it off the heat at 165F.

If you make that Olive Oil ice cream, be sure to let us know how it turned out.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Buy the Ben & Jerry's Recipe Book - excellent stuff.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Williams-Sonoma's Ice Creams & Sorbets

Sorbets & Ice Creams by Lou Seibert Pappas

The Ultimate Ice Cream Book by Bruce Weinstein (lots of variations on basic recipes)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I dare you to try this one! It's the recipe I concocted for the Hagen-Dasz "Dream Ice Cream" flavor contest on Food TV. I didn't win, but I did make it and it was good- I thought.

*Coconut Mango Curry Ice Cream- a Mezzaluna original recipe*

1.5 cups milk (fat content of your choice)
1 cup light coconut milk
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon curry powder (I used Penzey's)
Dash of salt
2 eggs
1 cup mango cut in small dice
3/4 cup shredded sweetened coconut

Toast the curry powder briefly in a hot skillet. Cool and combine with the milk, coconut milk, coconut, sugar and salt in a 3 quart saucepan.

Beat eggs and stir into the pan. Simmer until thick. Strain into a bowl.

Pour the mixture into ice cream maker (I use a Donvier hand-crank maker). When the mixture is done churning, stir in the mango pieces. Cover tightly and freeze until firm. Allow to cure in the freezer for a day or more before serving.


----------

